# why kostov not ME1002?



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

why kostov not ME1002?

I think ME 1002 is better... It's "made in USA" and cheaper just little above 1000 dollars...

Why most people use Kostove??

and what is real peak power of kostove 13 " and 11" ?

and 11" alpha..

I don't really understand why most motor company don't test their maximum power specification by themself?

Kostove and ME both mailed me maximum power is just assumed ..

OMG...

Can you tell me the truth?


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Most Kostov motors are wound for higher voltage than 144V and have interpoles instead of brush advancing. Kostovs are cheaper and lighter than Warp motors.

ME1002 looks tempting though.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

mora said:


> Most Kostov motors are wound for higher voltage than 144V and have interpoles instead of brush advancing. Kostovs are cheaper and lighter than Warp motors.
> 
> ME1002 looks tempting though.


 
Hmm what is peak of above motors? do you know about it?

I think if 11" alpha have more peak power than ME1002 

I will buy 11" alpha..

Damn why they don't dyno their own motors... It's so lucky too them... market is too narrow..


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

It depends what you classify as "peak". for comparison the ME1002 is 550A at 2 min at 144V. so best case scenario 0.92*144*550 = 73Kw 

for the K11 Alpha to achieve that 0.887*250*A = 73,000 A= 329A 
and the K11 has a cont current of 225A.

And they do dyno there motors, its on their website

http://kostov-motors.com/files/productattachments/046de95abf0344b1e46ff48da45b73e3_S250F03 (2).pdfhttp://kostov-motors.com/tractionmo...)/seriesdcmotorsforelectricvehicles/k11alpha/


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Jordysport said:


> It depends what you classify as "peak". for comparison the ME1002 is 550A at 2 min at 144V. so best case scenario 0.92*144*550 = 73Kw
> 
> for the K11 Alpha to achieve that 0.887*250*A = 73,000 A= 329A
> and the K11 has a cont current of 225A.
> ...


I don't understand what you said....

So what is peak of K11 alpha???? you just said ME1002's peak power...

And why it depend on classification?

I cassified it as 1 minute max power..

And I don't think it's actual dyno at all. They even don't sure about peak power.. and ME1002's Peak is just assumed too ( I have that mail from him.. they don't measure at 144V )


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> I don't understand what you said....
> 
> So what is peak of K11 alpha???? you just said ME1002's peak power...
> 
> ...


What i am saying is that the ME1002's 2 min peak rating is 73kw the Kostov only needs 329A to produce that and its contin rating is 225A the kostov will do alot more than 329A. 

to answer your question: 

(I^2t) - 550A from ME1002 is 777A therefore IF its efficiency is 92% at that point, power = 103Kw 

As a ROUGH gauge, K11 Alpha 20 seconds 1000A (I^2t) - 577A 1 min rating. = 0.887*250*577 = 128Kw 

as i said thats rough figures, but doesn't take voltage sag into account. but imo the Kostov K11 Alpha motor is the one to have, but a big factor for me choosing Kostov would be there in the EU so no Import duties to pay  .

I asked Plamenator on here about the data and he said the K9 was done at 212V so imo that implies it has been tested on a dyno.. ask him yourself.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Jordysport said:


> What i am saying is that the ME1002's 2 min peak rating is 73kw the Kostov only needs 329A to produce that and its contin rating is 225A the kostov will do alot more than 329A.
> 
> to answer your question:
> 
> ...


 
If so It's quiet good.. and... where do you find "20 sec peak is 1000a"?

And are you okay with that amp for 20 sec? I curious about your actual experience 

Thank you for kind answer


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> If so It's quiet good.. and... where do you find "20 sec peak is 1000a"?
> 
> And are you okay with that amp for 20 sec? I curious about your actual experience
> 
> Thank you for kind answer


Kostov gave me a very rough figure of 10-20sec at 1000A dependent on forced cooling. 

I am not going to be using the K11's but I am happy putting 500A through the K9 for 30 seconds. I have no experience of USING the motors but i am a long way down the line of the process and drawn a fair bit of info out of motor companies to evaluate the best motor for my application.

might be worth having a look at Warp9 motors thats what most people use imo, here is EVTV's Porsche with a Warp9 on a dyno : http://evtvshop.projectooc.com/proddetail.php?prod=warp9 (image 2) that runs 1000A to the motor for 7 seconds i am sure it would take a lot more. just look at the drag cars, John Metric is putting 2000A through a Warp9, but remember some of these have Hewlig brushes in so bare that in mind.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Jordysport said:


> Kostov gave me a very rough figure of 10-20sec at 1000A dependent on forced cooling.
> 
> I am not going to be using the K11's but I am happy putting 500A through the K9 for 30 seconds. I have no experience of USING the motors but i am a long way down the line of the process and drawn a fair bit of info out of motor companies to evaluate the best motor for my application.


Hmm..

I must ask K 11 alpha's maximum amp test ...

Hmm...

What a waste... why don't measure their motor at maximum amp... why buyer test their product by himself..

I need actuall data...hmm

I don't want burn my motor in real situation..


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

> Hmm what is peak of above motors? do you know about it?





Genius Pooh said:


> I don't want burn my motor in real situation..


Sorry, I have no real figures. But stick within limits manufacturer tells you and you won't burn motors. If one motor is not enough you can always put another motor in engine bay (it it fits). Go highest voltage possible. Monitor your motor temps and make use of thermal switch inside the motor (overtemp warning). For regular cars you don't need to size the motor for peak power, good continous rating (30kW+) is enough for most driving needs.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

mora said:


> Sorry, I have no real figures. But stick within limits manufacturer tells you and you won't burn motors. If one motor is not enough you can always put another motor in engine bay (it it fits). Go highest voltage possible. Monitor your motor temps and make use of thermal switch inside the motor (overtemp warning). For regular cars you don't need to size the motor for peak power, good continous rating (30kW+) is enough for most driving needs.


 
Thank you for kind answer ... My aim is 2 ton sedan Equus or Benz SL 500..

So... I need good peak power...

Just Kostov send me mail about Alpha 11" he check for 500A for 4 minute.. so I think It's okay 128kw for 1 minute... I think It's good..

ME1002 is too heavier..


----------

